# Should I keep my mare solo or add a second?



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi Lauren! Welcome to the forum!
Is there any way you could board your mare, beside the neighbors minis? Like, in a field next to them or something? If she doesn't seem to change after that, you could try getting a smaller buddy for her like a sheep, or a goat, before taking on the responsibility of another horse. They are a lot cheaper! If that still doesn't work, I would go ahead and buy the colt. Since she is a mini, the colt wouldn't be able to beat her up to much, and since she is so much older, she won't put up with his crap as much, and may get him to calm down!
If it were my horse, I would try boarding the horse next to the minis if possible for a week or so, if that didn't work, I would then proceed to buying the colt.
Good luck!


----------



## Littlecrow (Dec 28, 2020)

Thank you! There are no fences adjoining their pasture but I do plan on putting one up there In the next year... it is about four acres. I was going to fence the pasture closest to the barn first. It’s only about two acres. My dad (82 at the time) cut all of the fences down about 8 years ago when he rehomed his last mare so I wouldn’t bring any horses home!!! Haha


----------



## Littlecrow (Dec 28, 2020)

Littlecrow said:


> Thank you! There are no fences adjoining their pasture but I do plan on putting one up there In the next year... it is about four acres. I was going to fence the pasture closest to the barn first. It’s only about two acres. My dad (82 at the time) cut all of the fences down about 8 years ago when he rehomed his last mare so I wouldn’t bring any horses home!!! Haha


PS: he’s a mini, too!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It really depends on the horse. Some are ok being by themselves and some aren't. I have 2 minis and if the gelding was alone he'd be fine, the mare not so much, even though I have full size horses too (I don't let them out together). Be careful of letting your mini have too much pasture, they can't handle lush grass without foundering. I've never had any trouble keeping mares and geldings in the same herd. I do have 2 geldings that can't be in the same pasture without trying to kill each other.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I would not keep a horse alone, since they are herd animals and truly need companions. A second mini would be ideal, just plan ahead for gelding the colt so you don't have any accidental breeding.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I just wanted to add that I have a mare and two geldings in my "herd" and I've never had any problems. When my three got put in with the big herd, the mare, Moonshine, would instigate trouble with other horses and then run back to one of "her" two geldings and make them protect her. Fortunately no one got hurt. But when they've all been in a paddock by themselves, or, as now, with some other ponies, they've been fine. But yeah you'd need to get this guy gelded like yesterday.

There are plenty of people who will tell you about a horse they had that was fine by itself. I think this is the exception rather than the rule. I'd get that guy you're looking at (and, again, get him gelded). If it were me, I wouldn't care about hurting her "progress" -- I'd be more concerned about her mental well being.

People have different ways of introducing new horses. Some do it over the fence. Some just put them in together. If your small paddock is the only space you have, I wouldn't just put them in together without having them meet over the fence first. It's a really small space and it would be hard for one of them to get away from the other.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Agree that a lone horse is never a happy horse. Causes all kinds of emotional problems. Other animals with them does help, but not like one of the own species. They seem to be very hard wired in that way. We are too.


----------



## Littlecrow (Dec 28, 2020)

Thank you thank you for taking the time to reply. It makes me feel much better about the decision to add a second. And I will definitely be careful about how much pasture they are let out on. Right now we only have the paddock but I’m going to be putting up the small pasture fence this month. I was worried that I wouldn’t be able to catch her in a bigger space but I sat and read a book with her yesterday in the paddock and she softened SO much and practically wanted to sit in my lap and stood at the gate waiting for her lead line so we could go to check the mail. Oh and he will be gelded ASAP! He apparently hasn’t dropped yet!


----------



## Littlecrow (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Littlecrow said:


> View attachment 1106640
> View attachment 1106640


So cute!! 😍😍


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

she is cute and if you can, as suggested try a couple of sheep or a goat, if that works you might not have the separation anxiety as can happen with another horse; If you do get the little colt, I would suggest that you work with them and separate them at times right from the first day so they adjust to each other and can handle being separated for short times. Leave one in a stall the take the other out for a walk and switch about on different days. Only having two can lead to them being herd bound and you want to avoid that. They will get used to it even if they fuss at first.
Also I might mention, don't know if others have, minis need very little pasture. If they are out on pasture they can founder or just get obese which you want to avoid.
I'm glad you take your little one for walks, Sis has a mini and does this with him or the grandchildren take him out, just like having a dog go with you;


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Another pony, a donkey, a goat or two. Anything but being alone! Horses can become numb to being alone, and there a a few who even prefer it, but the vast majority need society -- just like we do, in fact. 

I have a pony for my horse, a goat for my pony, and another goat for my goat. Seriously! They are a happy family. Even if one or even two are extracted from the group for a time, they always have someone there to be their friend. I think it is one of the most important things you can do for a horse.


----------



## 289250 (Dec 11, 2020)

What an adorable little mini!!!


----------



## Littlecrow (Dec 28, 2020)

JR Desire said:


> What an adorable little mini!!!


Thank you! She has such a great head on her shoulders. I’m looking forward to the day that she trusts me. We are getting there!


----------



## Littlecrow (Dec 28, 2020)

Zackary Nubs on TikTok the colt didn’t work out. He turned out to be an untouched ungelded one year old. And a goat was down sick in the pasture with him. The search continues! Thank you all for taking the time to answer and give advice!


----------

